

New LuaJit Release brings PPC support and ARM promise for Q1/Q2 - TrevorFancher
http://luajit.org/changes.html

======
TrevorFancher
ARM promise comes from this tweet:
<https://twitter.com/luajit/status/36094933609746432>

Also, first release with FFI support.

